# Oak Park spacer (box) jigs



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I recently received a PM from a member asking for some information on the OP spacer jigs.

Below is my edited response for the information on the forum. [the names have been changed to protect the innocent] :sarcastic:

Any comments or assistance to the member would be appreciated.



I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind.

Since the Oak Park jigs aren't available anymore, I'm trying to build an imitation of them. At this point, I'm testing with some mdf that I have a lot of around my shop (forgive the overstatement). 
I first used some 5/8" mdf, but with my setup I could only get slightly over 3/8" cutter height above the jig. I then went down to 1/2" mdf and was able to get slightly over 1/2" height. This is with my bit inserted 7/8" into the collet. 

I think this will do for 1/2" stock, like the angled clocks, but I'd like to build in the capability for 3/4" stock if the need should arise. 

That's a long way of asking if you know the thickness of the uhmw base of the oak park jig. 



(The 3 jigs measure 15 5/8” X 5 5/8”)
(The base on all 3 jigs is ½” thick, and the Oak Park insert plate I use is ¼” phenolic.)




If it's 3/8, that would gain me enough height if I raise the bit to 3/4" collet penetration. Of course I can buy bits with longer cutting length, but I'd like to be able to stay with the standard 1" cl that I have some of.


(I would purchase some cutters with at least 1 ½” cutting length.) I cannot remember, but when I made the Angled Clock, I had the cutter protruding between 3/4' to 1".


Any others made the angled clock and can remember which cutter they used?


PS; on the 1/4" jig, the rail is only 15/64" wide. Can any one confirm their size?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm, I just responded to an email about this very thing.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Since the Oak Park jigs aren't available anymore, I'm trying to build an imitation of them. At this point, I'm testing with some mdf that I have a lot of around my shop (forgive the overstatement).


I would be concerned about the time involved building the jig out of MDF. I’m not sure I would even use it for a prototype. Unprotected MDF swells. IMHO consider using other material.


----------



## dericko (Nov 9, 2006)

*angle clock*

Hi James,
They used a 3/8" spiral. I could send you a copy of the construction directions if you should so wish.
Cheers Derick (Perth)


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I recently received a PM from a member asking for some information on the OP spacer jigs.
> 
> Below is my edited response for the information on the forum. [the names have been changed to protect the innocent] :sarcastic:
> 
> ...


MLCS will sell you their version. You will notice that the spacer height is the same for all sizes of spacer widths. It very much looks like a knock-off copy. of the Oak Park piece.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Derick, that is copyrighted material and you should not do that. Bob & Rick are friends of mine. I have permission and guidelines from Rick about sharing files. James already has a copy of the plans for the Magic Box as does the member who was asking for help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stan, many companies have copied Bob's designs. A new version of the box joint jigs will be available soon. (It's in the works now)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*That's OK....*



dericko said:


> Hi James,
> They used a 3/8" spiral. I could send you a copy of the construction directions if you should so wish.
> Cheers Derick (Perth)



Thanks Derick.

My question was more along the line of "what length cutter" to use, in answer to the query I received.

I already have the 3 jigs and also a copy of the book " Router projects and Jigs" by Bob and Rick Rosendahl.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

stanzee said:


> MLCS will sell you their version. You will notice that the spacer height is the same for all sizes of spacer widths. It very much looks like a knock-off copy. of the Oak Park piece.


Hi Stan.

The spacer height is also 1/4" high for all the original Oak Park jigs. The spacer is to set the width of the fingers rather than the height. The height depends on the thickness of the timber used..

You could, for instance, have 1/2" wide fingers in 1/4" material. You could not do that if the 1/2" spacer was 1/2" high.

I do agree however, that if you wanted a set, I would buy the MLCS set rather than make my own at this point in time..

Mike has also indicated a new source may be on the horizon....


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Mike said:


> Stan, many companies have copied Bob's designs. A new version of the box joint jigs will be available soon. (It's in the works now)


To make things easy for us could you please let us know when their new version is available. I usually prefer to support originators rather than copy cats. I also think the price has been more attractive than finding the materials and making a set.


----------

